# looking for breeder in WNY area



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been looking in Western NY as well. I have spoken with 4 of the breeders you mentioned.

Painting does not like invisible fences and prefers to have someone home all the time with the puppy till they get older.

Chestnut actually has some puppies left but its not the right time and I think they are like 1200.

Gemstar I think has a litter coming shortly.

The breeder we are waiting on now is Mystique's. Her female should be pregnant but she is still waiting on an ultra sound to confirm. My wife and I went and talked to her for a bit and were happy. She does not do deposits till the dogs are born. Her deposit is also refundable. The Dam/Sire are both cleared for hip, elbow, eyes and heart. 

Let me know if you want her info.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Madigan

We are looking for a NY breeder as well, could you send me Mystique's contact info?

Thank you;

Bob



Madigan said:


> I have been looking in Western NY as well. I have spoken with 4 of the breeders you mentioned.
> 
> Painting does not like invisible fences and prefers to have someone home all the time with the puppy till they get older.
> 
> ...


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

glenwoodswoman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently lost my wonderful 10 year old Golden to cancer. Looking for a new pup. I have been researching breeders in my area and I am wondering if anyone has experiences with the following breeders:
> 
> ...


All of the breeders that you have listed are/have been active members in the Western NY club and you should be able to get a nice puppy from any of them.

With any breeder though, you will want to make sure that eye clearances are up to date, heart clearances have been done by a cardiologist and hip and elbow clearances have been done.

Jennifer


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested in the western NY area. The breeder that we finally found and are getting our new baby golden from just had a litter on 11/19. There are 3 females left.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

This is the litter we finally decided on and getting our puppy from.

The mom has her K9 good citizen and Therapy Dog certs.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/v8rB-m8c0EO36ynq8lLzYivrV6VsWfGcNGc2TZTZy_U?feat=directlink


----------



## scb175 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would be interested Madigan


----------



## Rowan37 (Dec 13, 2011)

This may be a little late in coming but Chestnut Goldens in Grand Island has wonderful dogs. I currently have my second from her and have loved both of them to no end!!


----------



## LoveGoldens4 (Dec 16, 2011)

I live in NJ and I am also looking for a Golden. Can you tell me how much they are going for? All my goldens have been for 1000.00 and above but I hear a lot of people telling me they are getting them for 600.00 but they are put on a plane and brought to them. I know alot of times it comes down to how you raise them but are there any good breeders out there that have their puppies for under $1000.00.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LoveGoldens4 said:


> I live in NJ and I am also looking for a Golden. Can you tell me how much they are going for? All my goldens have been for 1000.00 and above but I hear a lot of people telling me they are getting them for 600.00 but they are put on a plane and brought to them. I know alot of times it comes down to how you raise them but are there any good breeders out there that have their puppies for under $1000.00.


Buyer beware. If they are getting a puppy over the internet for $600 - most likely it is BYB or puppy mills.

Please read the following threads:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/32279-word-about-breeder-websites.html

There are plenty of knowledgable people on this forum that can answer any questions.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

She still has 3 females left as of this past Sunday. They are $1000 each.

Here is some updated pictures from the litter

https://picasaweb.google.com/jeffre...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMPeqLj8r9amTw&feat=directlink


----------



## glenwoodswoman (Oct 11, 2011)

We did end up getting our little puppy boy from Chestnut Goldens on Grand island. Quinn is smart as a ship and a total joy! He is totally house broken and rings the bell when he has to go out! He appears healthy and all things are working! All in all we are happy with our decision to go with Chestnut Goldens



.


----------



## glenwoodswoman (Oct 11, 2011)

we did get a puppy from Chestnut Goldens on Grand Island. He is very happy and active and seems very healthy. He is smart and is totallt housebroken at 4 months. He rings the bell when he has to go out. How cute is that!


----------



## Rowan37 (Dec 13, 2011)

I also have a 4 month old puppy from chestnut goldens. What are the names of your puppy's sire and dam (father and mother)? Would love to know it they're littermates


----------



## glenwoodswoman (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Rowan, 

Spice is the dam and Bronzeman out of Elma is the sire. They were born on August 23, I think. 

They have to be litter mates....She only had the one litter at that time, I think. 

My puppy is male, his name is Quinn!. I think he is sooo smart... and cute!/. Right now he is sleeping on my feet, which he loves to do.


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

*Mystique Golden*



Madigan said:


> I have been looking in Western NY as well. I have spoken with 4 of the breeders you mentioned.
> 
> Painting does not like invisible fences and prefers to have someone home all the time with the puppy till they get older.
> 
> ...



Dear Madigan,


Is the Mystic Golden you are referring to the same as the breeder "Dawn". We were looking for a male golden for some time and spoke with a woman who's daughter just purchased a Golden from Dawn who lives in Tonawanda just above Buffalo. Dawn does not have a website and the daughter's Mom was not sure of the full name of Breeder or Company name so I wasn't sure how to go about checking to see if this is she is a reputable breeder. I was very hesitant as Dawn texted me that she has a litter due in two weeks but with the dreaded cancer gene that runs rampant through the Golden Breed, I was not comfortable unless I could get more information. Thank you for any information you can give us. Elizabeth


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

elizabethmz said:


> Dear Madigan,
> 
> 
> Is the Mystic Golden you are referring to the same as the breeder "Dawn". We were looking for a male golden for some time and spoke with a woman who's daughter just purchased a Golden from Dawn who lives in Tonawanda just above Buffalo. Dawn does not have a website and the daughter's Mom was not sure of the full name of Breeder or Company name so I wasn't sure how to go about checking to see if this is she is a reputable breeder. I was very hesitant as Dawn texted me that she has a litter due in two weeks but with the dreaded cancer gene that runs rampant through the Golden Breed, I was not comfortable unless I could get more information. Thank you for any information you can give us. Elizabeth


Hi Elizabeth,

We got a male puppy almost 6 yrs ago now. He is doing great. All of her dogs breeding dogs are screened extensively. She only breeds dogs that have good or better heart, eye and hips. One of my friends has had couple of Mystic litters and I do not believe any of them have passed away from cancer. My friend actually has 2 sisters from the male puppy and they both seem to be doing just as well.

We also just got a 2 yr old female from her this weekend. She had a borderline hip according to the xrays. The vet recommended a re-screen in 6 months but she wouldn't risk it. So we brought her home.

Even has puppies all her dogs are not afraid of sounds. I know she welcomes people to come and visit once the puppies are born. As long as she is home she will allow you to come and socialize with the puppies. 

Dawn also is always there if you have questions. 

I would give her a call and talk to her. You can tell her that Jeff who adopted Glacier spoke with you. She will know exactly who it is.

Let me know if you have more questions. I did a ton of research and found Mystic and would not be happier.

Jeff


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dear Jeff,

Thank you so much for all the information, it really helps and you did GREAT research in finding a reputable breeder. Thank you again for your kindness and hard work.

Warmest regards,
Elizabeth


----------

